# Winter set mix and match with stock set



## kDash (2 mo ago)

Hi all, I'm new here and will receive my Model 3 Standard RWD next week. I've ordered a new set of wheels Replika R241 18" x 8.5 and winter tires Nokkian Hakka R5 EV (235/45R18).

I'm wondering if it is a good idea to mount my Hakka R5 EV tires on the stock wheels for winter and use the Replica R241 with all-season tires that came with the car. Because those R241 really are looking nice!

What's the impact of regen or battery performance by doing so? For both winter and summer.
Are R241 capable of running in summer with similar battery performance?
Will I be running into issues that somebody might have encountered already?

I live in Quebec, Canada. So a lot of snow in winter and route conditions are pretty rough for 5 months a year.

This will be my first EV, newbie in this.
Thanks in advance.


----------

